# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ارسال  Enter در webbrowser

## Behrouz3363

سلام دوستان توی این سایت خیلی جستجو کردم اما متاسفانه به نتیجه مطلوبی در مورد استفاد از اینتر یا کلیک بر روی دکمه نتیجه خاصی ندیدم اگه  ممکنه برای لاگین در سایتی که سورس اون پیوست کردم کمک بفرمایید .

ممنونم

دانلود

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بیا نمونه هاش اینجاست

چون با گوشی هستم و نمیتونم تست کنم خودت دیگه برسی کن، اگر حل شد مشکلت که هیچی و اگر نه بگو تا درستش کنم
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ntrol-RESOLVED
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...-Enter-Command
https://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1629773

----------


## Behrouz3363

ممنونم اگه میشد سورسه کامل کنید ممنون میشدم

----------


## SlowCode

اول باید با استفاده از id یا class یا از طریق والدها به عنصر مورد نظر برسی بعد تابع click رو فراخوانی کنی.
مثلا اگه id داره:
WebBrowser1.Document.getElementById("send").click(  )

----------


## Behrouz3363

باید توی پرانتز جلوی click آیدی دکمه رو بنویسی ؟ یا ایدی تکست باکسی که میخوایم عمل اینتر روش انجام بشه

----------


## SlowCode

خیر
به جای کلمه send باید نوشته بشه
البته اون تابه فقط زمانی جواب میده که عنصر آیدی داشته باشه
ولی اکثر مواقع باید با sibling, parent, child به هدف برسی
در مورد تک تکشون تحقیق کن

----------


## gorg313

> اول باید با استفاده از id یا class یا از طریق والدها به عنصر مورد نظر برسی بعد تابع click رو فراخوانی کنی.
> مثلا اگه id داره:
> WebBrowser1.Document.getElementById("send").click(  )



سلام ببخشید جناب اسلوکد من بخوام برای کد زیر از خط بالا که شما نوشتی استفاده کنم چطور باید بزنم



<input type="button" class="send" onclick="blogsky.ajax.commentSubmit(this, event, 3);" value="   ارسال   " style="float:left">



id SEND هستش

برای بخش نظرات بلگ اسکای هستش ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

یه سوالم داشتم بخوام محتویات 1 لیست باکس را تو 4 تا لیست باکس تقسیم کنم چیکار کنم ؟

----------

